# My semipermanent dreadextensions (lost o pics)



## Heiaken (Oct 11, 2008)

Since so many of you have given me such lovely feedback about my dreads I though it would be fun to show you my other dread extensions.
All but the curly dreads have been made by me. I started making dreads around february 2006 and I've come a long way since then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Here is my hair, starting from the newest.

*2007*

February










March










June





July










September





December















*2008*

March, went to Praque wiht this hair. Big mistake!





April










May










June










September by The Cute Alternative










October


----------



## gitts (Oct 11, 2008)

They are gorgeous.  These pictures make me miss my real ones.  I cut them about 5 years ago. In the pictures you look progressively slimmer. Great job!


----------



## courtneyCORPSE (Oct 11, 2008)

I love your dreads!!!
I wish I could pull them off.


----------



## LadyFaenyx (Oct 11, 2008)

(near the bottom of the list)
May, September, and October are my favourite. Especially September, the curly ones.. soooo nice.

I really want to try these out. I have a friend who is learning to make them. But I just don't think I could pull them off. Do you think wearing only a few would be weird looking? Is it one of those "go big or go home" kinda deals? Cause I'd love to do a few here and there, haha.


"March, went to Praque wiht this hair. Big mistake!"

How come?? too heavy or hot? Or did people react weird?


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow the last 4 are soooo gorgeous!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 11, 2008)

When you do your spiral curls, what method are you using?  I'm always trying new methods to curl mine.


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Oct 12, 2008)

October pic--- very pretty pic of you =)


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 12, 2008)

omg the curly one, so pretty.
just like you ;p


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LadyFaenyx* 

 
_
"March, went to Praque wiht this hair. Big mistake!"

How come?? too heavy or hot? Or did people react weird?_

 
It was the people, I've never ever have been stared so much in my life. Some people, even the more older ones, were very rude. Though the worst part wasn't the staring but the fact that I was (allmost) denied acces the the ST Vitus Cathedral (St. Vitus Cathedral - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) because apparently my hair was offensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Eventually was was allowed in but I had to stuff all that hair under a too tiny hood..


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 12, 2008)

So gorgoeus! I can't pick one favourite look. But my favourites are february and december of 2007 and march, april, may and september of 2008


----------



## kittykit (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_It was the people, I've never ever have been stared so much in my life. Some people, even the more older ones, were very rude. Though the worst part wasn't the staring but the fact that I was (allmost) denied acces the the ST Vitus Cathedral (St. Vitus Cathedral - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) because apparently my hair was offensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Eventually was was allowed in but I had to stuff all that hair under a too tiny hood.._

 
I LOVE the one from Feb 2007! Very pretty and you look so cute.

I couldn't believe they didn't let you in to the church because a lot of people here have dreads too! You can find a lot of people with interesting hairstyles in this country - especially those Czech Tech people. Some people are rude here, I've to agree. I wanted to leave this country a month after I moved here. But after living here for 2 1/2 years, I've learned to get used to them and ignore them because they're like that! It's not because we're foreigners, they treat everyone the same way.


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 12, 2008)

omg this is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I LOVE the one from Feb 2007! Very pretty and you look so cute.

I couldn't believe they didn't let you in to the church because a lot of people here have dreads too! You can find a lot of people with interesting hairstyles in this country - especially those Czech Tech people. Some people are rude here, I've to agree. I wanted to leave this country a month after I moved here. But after living here for 2 1/2 years, I've learned to get used to them and ignore them because they're like that! It's not because we're foreigners, they treat everyone the same way._

 
I loved the city and most of the people were very friendly, we always got very good service in restaurants etc. But when strolling around the town or shopping people we pointing fingers/laughing and aparently talking about me/us. I do look very gothic IRC-Galleria - Heiaken leikkii hullua tiedemiestä but it was just a total culture chock to me as here where I love people really don't pay that much attention to me when I'm looking like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But well, Helsinki has to be the European capital with most metalheads and goths 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Luckily I did get to see the St Vitus in the end because it was marvelous!


----------



## girlstar (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Though the worst part wasn't the staring but the fact that I was (allmost) denied acces the the ST Vitus Cathedral (St. Vitus Cathedral - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) because apparently my hair was offensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Eventually was was allowed in but I had to stuff all that hair under a too tiny hood.._

 
Offensive hair? What a load of crack. It looks good, and it's your hair, so you should be able to do whatever you want with it.


----------



## persephonewillo (Oct 12, 2008)

i like them all!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I loved the city and most of the people were very friendly, we always got very good service in restaurants etc. But when strolling around the town or shopping people we pointing fingers/laughing and aparently talking about me/us. I do look very gothic IRC-Galleria - Heiaken leikkii hullua tiedemiestä but it was just a total culture chock to me as here where I love people really don't pay that much attention to me when I'm looking like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But well, Helsinki has to be the European capital with most metalheads and goths 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Luckily I did get to see the St Vitus in the end because it was marvelous!_

 
Gothic looks - that could be the reason why people were staring. I've lived in Helsinki before and understand there are a lot of goths and metalheads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There are more techno people in this country. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're lucky to get good services in the restaurants! Foreigners often find customer services here really bad. I've a few friends visiting me from Finland last summers and they were not so impressed.

I like that 'Goth in Prague' picture


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 14, 2008)

Helllllllooooo Miss September!!!!!


----------



## jenavii (Oct 14, 2008)

That hair style really fits you well. I love the last picture.


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Oct 14, 2008)

I LOVE the March 2007 ones and the most recent ones. They look great on you.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 15, 2008)

you are so pretty! i love the platinum/black ones.


----------



## glassy girl (Oct 15, 2008)

Omg u look HOT in the curly ones hello!! U look way thin too in ur most recent pics ur looking good.


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glassy girl* 

 
_Omg u look HOT in the curly ones hello!! U look way thin too in ur most recent pics ur looking good._

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've lost a few kilos, but I still should lose about 5, for healt and medical reasons that it. Then I wouldn't be classified obese anymore..


----------



## chrissyclass (Oct 15, 2008)

Well if i saw you i would stare too!...Your hair is awesome! Esp the curly do...looks heavy though.


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chrissyclass* 

 
_Well if i saw you i would stare too!...Your hair is awesome! Esp the curly do...looks heavy though._

 
It looks a lot heavier that it really was


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 15, 2008)

You hair is seriously a work of art! I love them all!!


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 15, 2008)

Your hair is to die for!

I've always wanted dreads since I was a little girl. But I was so scared of the commitment (and then to shave my head when I want to start clean).

Considering it's "semi-permanent", what material is the dreads and how did you attach it? If I can have dreads without actually having permanet ones, I would be so happy.  
And then tell my dad, "This is what happens when you take your only daughter to hippie beach towns all the time (aka: Santa Cruz, Ca)... she get's ideas".  Lol


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 15, 2008)

Amazing work!!  This makes me miss my dreads.  I wish this was posted when I still had em in.  I would totally buy some.  That's what I missed the most is being able to do different looks with my hair so that's the reason I took them out.  I really love the curly ones, very cute!  What do you make them out of?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 15, 2008)

Girl girl girl girl girl... I wish my real dreads looked HALF as good! Esp the black and white ones, Oh gosh... *Drool* they look(ed) so good! 

Ok, enuff of this kinda stuff, bye! lol


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 13, 2008)

Very cute! They look great on you.


----------



## .k. (Nov 13, 2008)

I LOVE the blue ones! ALL the blues! THEY Look AWESOME! AWESOMENESS!


----------



## ShauntyXD (Nov 16, 2008)

Kudos to u for having patience to make all those, they looks so fukn pretty!! I use to make them, but I get too lazy and never finish a set LOL


----------



## Heiaken (Nov 17, 2008)

It does take some time practise and patience but the finished product is soo worth the effort. Plus they last for a long time. I've worn all my sest more than once.


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 31, 2009)

I really need to update this when I get my next read set ready.


----------



## Avozilla (Feb 6, 2009)

Curly dreads are really easy to make. You just wrap them around some kinda rod (I tape the ends down with duct tape), twist, seal them on it, and let them dry. I really do love the curly ones.

I'm in the process of making dreads for a friend.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 6, 2009)

Yup, curlies are pretty and easy to make


----------

